# New Zach Whitson DVD (Counterpoint, Vol. 2)



## kenponet (Nov 24, 2004)

Zach Whitson has released his second Kenpo Counterpoint DVD, this time working with empty hand vs. knife. It employs the same Counterpoint training method with an emphasis on countering and the tactical concepts that must be considered to be successful against a trained fighter.

Its 52 minutes long and covers knife defense techniques: Clipping the Lance, Entwined Lance, Thrusting Lance, Raining Lance, Glancing Lance, and Piercing Lance. Approx. run time: 52 minutes. Cost: $49.95.

The new DVD as well as others can be found at:
http://www.kenponet.com/mall/


----------

